# Travel Destinations > East Asia >  Any tips on cell phone plan in Asia?

## lifeonlake

We're traveling to HK and China later this year, just wondering if there's any tips on what plan to use while we're there. We will be only using our cell (with Rogers) for emergency purpose. What we have right now will cost us $3/minute (when we're overseas). Anything better than this?

----------


## davidsmith36

Those principal thing on check will be if your telephone will physically worth of effort abroad. Distinctive nations What's more Mobile organizations utilization diverse innovations Furthermore frequencies, Also your telephone needs should make perfect for them with fill in.

----------

